# hcg levels at 8 dpo ***UPDATED***



## aussiettc

Hi guys,
i friend of mine came to me in tears yesturday cause her HCG level was 14 at about 8 or 9 dpo. I told her it was fine but she's still worried anyway.
What to you guys think is a level of 14 good???:shrug:


----------



## Starry Night

Well, hpts pick up hcg at 25miu and usually you don't get that until 12 to 14 dpo so it could be good. I think it's too soon to tell or to give up hope. Did the doctor make her feel otherwise?


----------



## bbhopes

came across this and hope it helps but their mind at ease!! 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php


----------



## aussiettc

OK so now 3 days later levels are at 90. so what do you guys think?


----------



## calliebaby

Sounds great :thumbup:


----------



## teresalawson

HI i just found out im pregnant but not too sure how far along . Its been 5 weeks since my last menstral period so my doctor did a blood draw friday 09/24/10 my miu/ml level was 21 , he did another blood draw monday 09/27/10 and my miu/ ml level was 49 ... he said it was low so he thinks i ovulated late and may be about 2 weeks pregnant , does anyone know if these numbers are ok are should i worry?

teresa lawson


----------



## Tanya86

Everyone is different Teresa, it depends on when implantation occured. Unfortunately waiting it out and continuing with the tests is the only option. At 5+4 I had hcg of 85, then 157, 365, 500, 1500 but unfortunately i mc after that. 

The levels should double every 48 hours, if it doesnt that can indicate something isnt quite right but there are women who are simply slow starters and their hcg takes a while to get going then they go on to have a healthy pregnancy.

Everyone is different, try not to worry and whatever will be will be. Fingers crossed for you and sending you lots of sticky dust x


----------

